# Brake pad squeal, no metal tab.



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

Delete


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

A little WD40 will fix the squeal.

NO, NO ,NO ,NO ,NO, DON'T DO THAT.

SARG has the answer, the squeal is the vibration between the back metal plate of the brake pads and the caliper.

RTV is used to cushion the two metal parts from each other.

Do they still include a small tube of RTV with new brake pads?


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Is there any pad remaining on the disc ? No/ minimal pad = squeak.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, so may replies/advice so fast! Thanks, people. They are original factory. Now, the squeal occurs only during a slooooowww coast, say, when you release the brake and engine idle drags the car as a snails pace, such as when backing up in the driveway to change car into drive, not at high speeds like 45 mph.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

SARG said:


> Best guess ...... the rear pads are not ceramic ...... or they are the cheaper variety without the anti-squeal pads between the back of the pads and the caliper pistons.
> Usually the noise comes from the vibration of the pad backs against the pistons.


So, in your opinion, is it time to replace pads/rotor? I doubt pads are cheap, as so far I got 62,000 miles on them. Factory usually uses good parts.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Does that van have traditional brake shows in the back for parking brake? Are they worn? You said you hear it when backing … do the rear drums self-adjust in reverse?


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

papereater said:


> So, in your opinion, is it time to replace pads/rotor? I doubt pads are cheap, as so far I got 62,000 miles on them. Factory usually uses good parts.


Generally, 62,000 will be at life span for front brakes; maybe rears also. Depends on driving habits.
Doesn't matter the speed. Squeak/squeel is indicative of something wrong; don't dally making a take apart inspection...
Waiting can cause damage to the rotors that may require replacement.. more $. 
Ceramic pads are best; not really expensive but the rotor and maybe calipers add lotsa' $ very quickly.

67% of stopping is on the front brakes... (ergo.. rear brakes frequently last longer than fronts)


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

Delete


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Does that van have traditional brake shows in the back for parking brake? Are they worn? You said you hear it when backing … do the rear drums self-adjust in reverse?


No drums on my 2013. Discs/calipers.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Update- I sprayed brake clean on the area and noticed that the inner pads are worn to the "bone", meaning down to the metal backing. I think that is the source of the squealing. People, its time to order new pads and rotors, not even gonna bother turning the rotors. new are cheaper based on the charges shops want around here for turning, not to mention they probably are below spec. I do my own brakes. Thanks for the tips/comments, people.


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

Delete


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Inspect pads for thickness and go from there.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

SARG said:


> Study some "YouTubes" on the job .......... some mopars have "screw-in pistons" in the calipers.


My daughters Elantra is like that.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks, people. Now, Im tryiong to buy online 2 rotors and 2 sets of pads, and descriptions are a bit confusing when they say "rear brake rotors/pads, ", then they add "dual piston FRONT caliper models". Another site says "rear, single piston front caliper". Why do they say front caliper for rear brakes? 

So confusing. I should remove the wheel again and see if there are one or 2 pistons on the caliper but I dont get the "front caliper" thing on rear brakes.......


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

papereater said:


> Thanks, people. Now, Im tryiong to buy online 2 rotors and 2 sets of pads, and descriptions are a bit confusing when they say "rear brake rotors/pads, ", then they add "dual piston FRONT caliper models". Another site says "rear, single piston front caliper". Why do they say front caliper for rear brakes?
> 
> So confusing. I should remove the wheel again and see if there are one or 2 pistons on the caliper but I dont get the "front caliper" thing on rear brakes.......





papereater said:


> Thanks, people. Now, Im tryiong to buy online 2 rotors and 2 sets of pads, and descriptions are a bit confusing when they say "rear brake rotors/pads, ", then they add "dual piston FRONT caliper models". Another site says "rear, single piston front caliper". Why do they say front caliper for rear brakes?
> 
> So confusing. I should remove the wheel again and see if there are one or 2 pistons on the caliper but I dont get the "front caliper" thing on rear brakes.......


Recently changed all brakes on a Dakota..... ???
where are you shopping ? has me puzzled too.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If only one pad is worn down there is a good chance your calipers are frozen or binding. If so, you'll just ruin the new pads and rotors unless you rebuild or replace the calipers. 



papereater said:


> Update- I sprayed brake clean on the area and noticed that the inner pads are worn to the "bone", meaning down to the metal backing. I think that is the source of the squealing. People, its time to order new pads and rotors, not even gonna bother turning the rotors. new are cheaper based on the charges shops want around here for turning, not to mention they probably are below spec. I do my own brakes. Thanks for the tips/comments, people.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

For the vehicle with two piston front caliper the rear rotor is 328 mm diameter. The vehicle with one piston front caliper has a rear rotor of 305 mm diameter. This could be for a couple of reasons One is engine size another is vehicle size even though they are both a caravan there may be other trim ash available maybe even a tow package which would require different size brakes set ups. So you can either measure your rear rotor that is on the vehicle now or remove the Front wheel and see how many pistons are on the caliper one or two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The vehicle with the twin-pot caliper has bigger rotors to take advantage of the additional clamping force. You should be able to see whether it's a twin-pot without having to take the wheel off, unless you have stamped steel wheels that block the view of the caliper. Twin-pot calipers are like an M shape on the clamshell; single-pot are like an n (upside down U) shape.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

papereater said:


> People, its time to order new pads and rotors, not even gonna bother turning the rotors. new are cheaper based on the charges shops want around here for turning, not to mention they probably are below spec. I do my own brakes.


I discovered that new rotors were about the same or less than having them turned about 20 years ago. Anymore, it's hard to even find a shop that will machine them at all. Even if it were a few bucks cheaper to have them turned, it wouldn't be worth the hassle and downtime on the vehicle. With new rotors, you can have it back on the road in an hour or 2, rather than a day or 2.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

I have 16" wheels, stamped steel. So gotta be standard size 305mm disc, and single piston, based on above replies. I think Im almost there.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

papereater said:


> I have 16" wheels, stamped steel. So gotta be standard size 305mm disc, and single piston, based on above replies.


If you're basing that on huesmann's post, I didn't read it that way. All I got regarding the stamped steel wheels is that if you had them you wouldn't be able to tell what type of caliper you had without removing the wheel. The 328mm (12.91") or the 305mm (12.01") should fit inside a 16" rim. I recommend you pull the front wheel and check, or measure the back ones carefully.


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

Delete


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

He's still gotta be able to access the calipers to see what he's got.

You can count the pistons from the back of the caliper too:















Turn the steering wheel to full lock right or left; that might be enough to get a look at the back of the caliper without removing the wheel. If you can't see directly, turning the wheels to full lock should give you enough room to stick your hand in far enough to snap a pic with your phone.


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

delete


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

And being that it is a Caravan there should be plenty of clearance to lie down and have a look at the backside of the calipers easily enough without jacking.



huesmann said:


> He's still gotta be able to access the calipers to see what he's got.
> 
> You can count the pistons from the back of the caliper too:
> View attachment 692527
> ...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

SARG said:


> Post #11 -------- He's already had the wheels off at least once.


That doesn't mean he remembers what the calipers look like.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Assuming this thing is stock I am betting it has the 1 pot calipers. Cheap steel wheels usually mean that this is a base trim and the bigger brakes would come on higher trims that had more features (and weight) and would almost certainly have alloy wheels.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> Assuming this thing is stock I am betting it has the 1 pot calipers. Cheap steel wheels usually mean that this is a base trim and the bigger brakes would come on higher trims that had more features (and weight) and would almost certainly have alloy wheels.


That would a logical assumption, but it's still an assumption, which is not how I like to order parts.

Btw, Autozone's website let's you put in a VIN to identify the vehicle and the right parts, so that's another option - just look at the dimensions for the rear rotors it says fit the vehicle.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

huesmann said:


> He's still gotta be able to access the calipers to see what he's got.
> 
> You can count the pistons from the back of the caliper too:
> View attachment 692527
> ...


Great idea. Thanks. Still learning........Beats jacking up a van and removing a wheel.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

HotRodx10 said:


> That would a logical assumption, but it's still an assumption, which is not how I like to order parts.
> 
> Btw, Autozone's website let's you put in a VIN to identify the vehicle and the right parts, so that's another option - just look at the dimensions for the rear rotors it says fit the vehicle.


Wow, I didnt know that. I should try that just for verification. Thanks, Hotrod.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So, have you figured out what you have?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

A mystery wrapped in an enigma? And then overwrapped in Chrysler sheet metal.



huesmann said:


> So, have you figured out what you have?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

hueNo heavy dsmann said:


> So, have you figured out what you have?


Thanks for following up, hue. After digging and talking with the dealer having given him my VIN # he said I have the basic disc brake, single piston. So I ordered that kit online. I did learn that the piston does not simply push in but twists in. Should get the parts in a week. Will let you know what happens!


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

papereater said:


> Wow, I didnt know that. I should try that just for verification. Thanks, Hotrod.


I tried the AZ VIN thing, no luck. Too confusing. didnt work. Not user friendly(?). But still, I appreciate the thought and intent.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

raylo32 said:


> A mystery wrapped in an enigma? And then overwrapped in Chrysler sheet metal.


But we will solve the mystery, Ray!! With your help!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Most mfgs have OEM parts gateways these days where you enter the VIN and find your parts. Maybe give that a try.



papereater said:


> But we will solve the mystery, Ray!! With your help!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

papereater said:


> I did learn that the piston does not simply push in but twists in.


Many cars' rear calipers do that. The piston has little slots for the brake tool to rotate. I think it's to do with the parking brake mechanism. On older Miatas though, there's a screw (covered by a bolt) inside the caliper that you need to rotate with a hex key to retract the piston.


----------

